
Overview of the Fediverse May 2020 - exolymph
https://blog.strangestack.com/overview-of-the-fediverse-may-2020
======
Normille
At least this article doesn't peddle the usual _" If you don't like
<server/site> you can take your data elsewhere"_ nonsense, that seems to be
trotted out in every other discussion of how 'arse-sum' the fediverse is.

